# belittled



## onebrokemama (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel belittled by my husband constantly. Today he told me I was 't nothing like my mother (who has past away 4 years ago) I tell him stories about how she taught me how to cook and how she was a very clean, and tidy person and a housewife who took care of her six children... he told me i wasn't like her that i was lazy because i havent kept up with the house chores. I go to school and i have two children one whom goes to daycare and the other is in second grade. We have both been very stressed but i couldnt believe he would tell me something like that. I loved my mother very much, and he knows how i felt about her and unfortunatley she passed away before even meeting my husband. i think this is what hurt me the most I told him how much i care for my mother and what she meant to me and for him to tell me im nothing like her just hurt me in such an indescribable way. I try so hard to keep up with everything and my husband is in the army so hes constantly busy. hes also diabetic and says he gets tired very fast but what troubles me is that i feel like its just me in this marriage and i feel guilty cause sometimes i think im being selfish considering that he does get tired due to the diabetes. but my complaint is that i do everything by myself: from housework to the yardwork to taking care of the kids and on top of that i have school to focus on and i get no help. then when he gets angry he tells me im a quitter for not studying or how im a "*****" and im disgusting i mean its so many things he has said that just wounded me and i dont know how to get around it. I think he possibly has PTSD but he doesnt do anything about it he says he wants to get help but its like he never does. what do i do to love him again, I cant say that i dont love him but im so hurt by all his words in the past that ive actually grown to resent him alot and i dont know what to do. sometimes i just want to leave but then he threatens me that if i take our kids he will hurt me. what do i do?


----------

